# Massage Rugs/Pads... Equilibrium, Equisagge, Sportz-Vibe



## k_sandy93 (26 December 2014)

Im looking into investing in a massage-type product for the horses, to start to warm up the muscles, keep them nice and supple etc. I already have a back massage pad  

There's several out there, and after peoples reviews and thoughts on the products.. Initially I was looking at the Equilibrium back pad, as a lot of people swear by it, and its fairly affordable at around £200-250, but then Horseware released the "Sportz-Vibe" earlier in the year which appears to work over the hind quarters and neck etc. But it being so new, cant find that many reviews on it..

Then there's Equissage, around the 2k mark... Originally I would have said no, but then heard good stories about them and can be sourced over finance over several years.

I am aware theres activo-med etc, but can't afford one!


----------



## nuttychestnut (26 December 2014)

Nothing to add, but I saw the horse wear rug this week. Didn't see it working but the vibrating unit don't seem to be that large. However it got me wondering if I could make my own cheaper, using human vibration units. 
Would be interested to hear reviews.


----------



## Vickijay (26 December 2014)

I have an equilibrium massage pad and an Equissage (that I'm in the process of selling) and I rate them both. My ponies seem to enjoy the equilibrium more but I'm pretty sure the Equissage does more. 

I googled the sportz vibe today and although I really like my ice vibe boots I don't think there are enough panels, although I think you can buy more. I'm also put off by the z in the name haha!


----------



## CBAnglo (27 December 2014)

I have an equilibrium pad and a Cyclossage; I rate both.  They are the opposite ends of the  scale in terms if price though.

One of mine has KS and SI issues so they were both primarily for him but I use them on all of mine.


----------



## Colouredwelsh (27 December 2014)

Just got the Eq. Massage mitt for Xmas (Santa did good). Can't wait to use it on the ponies and if they don't like it I'll use it on myself!!!! Lol.


----------



## Red-1 (27 December 2014)

I had an Equlibrium back pad which I used on 2 horses daily and really rated, it did have an effect on them. In fact I was so impressed that when OH's Charlie Horse untied his rope (have double ended ones now!) got loose and trashed his stable I replaced it with an Equissage thinking that would be better.

It was better in that the buzz is stronger, but it did not sit as nicely on the back, was always lop sided. I thin the brand new ones have addressed this, but mine was a blue one with only one battery on one side. Also if you wanted to rug as well (75% of the time) the Equissage had to go on top of the rug, whereas the Equlibrium will have a rug on top no issues.

The Equissage was so big, faffy and lop sided I started to not always bother, realised the silliness of that, sold it and bought another equilibrium! Jay is once again regularly massaged, whilst rugged, and is very happy with the arrangement.

I would look at the Horseware one next time, but as it is more expensive I would need convincing.

BTW, on another thread I saw a whole Vibrating stable floor. Wow........*heads over to what would you like in your yard money no object thread*...


----------



## Pigeon (27 December 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the Equilibrium for his highness. Sounds like you guys really rate it


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

My yard is also a riding school and a livery. My YO let's me use the massage pad and its amazing! Also the riding school ponies get it on throughout the day if they have a half an hour gap inbetween a lesson. Or they have it on at end of the day. There is also a hand massager which is like a mit and you rub your horses muscles with it!


----------



## EventingMum (27 December 2014)

It might be worth contacting activo-med as they sell on trade ins, no idea of the price though. They took my equissage in trade in against my rug which made it affordable - just! I really rate my rug and find the magnetic therapy and massage give good results.


----------



## dafthoss (27 December 2014)

I got the sportz vibe a few weeks ago. I really like it, both the boys approve and its helped the new boy no end after his sick note drama.


----------



## k_sandy93 (27 December 2014)

Woops, I meant to say I have a magnetic pad**


----------



## GlamourDol (27 December 2014)

We've got a Cyclossage and I cannot rate it highly enough. The only thing that I would say (and this is nothing to do with what it does for the horses) Is that you can't use it without the neck attached so if you use it after they are plaited it can push on the plaits. We do dutch plaits so not a massive issue but for others it would make them a little messier.


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 July 2015)

Just wondering how folk who have bought a sportz vibe rug are finding it now?  I'm considering one for my PSSM horse so particularly wanting back and hind quarter massage, if anyone can suggest another similar rug type one I should be considering. Thanks.


----------

